# Caron CakesShawl



## nurselayn

Here is the shawl off the label pattern. A lot of the white was tinged with purple and several knots in the yarn. I think this will be my first and last project with that yarn.


----------



## MaryA

It is very pretty.


----------



## Janallyn

It's lovely, but I understand the frustation. I've looked at them, but was leary, I mostly knit with wool, but reading posters have kept me away.


----------



## Paksenarion

I am working with a Carron cake right now myself. I don't have any knots in the cake i am currently on. I did notice the white has spots of the blue in it. Doesn't bother me at all. The person that picked the colors will have to live with it


----------



## Peggan

This shawl is lovely. I like the color combination. I too have been hesitant about the Carron Cakes because of things people have posted about. I might look at the colors and just buy separate balls of yarn I am confident in with regards to quality.


----------



## Nushie01079

It's very pretty!


----------



## redquilter

Really nice.


----------



## ocdknitcase

Very nice.


----------



## barbarafletcher

It's lovely. Which cake! Was it.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely shawl. :sm24:


----------



## mkjfrj

Very mature colors. Your work is excellent


----------



## betty boivin

I have made two afghans with it , for my gss, so they are washed often, saw them yesterday, they are still beautiful, no pilling.


----------



## ljsb3

Very nice knitting! Like how your shawl turned out - will look up the pattern


----------



## nurselayn

Thank you everyone for looking and your nice comments. It took 2 Cakes of Lilac Frosting and the pattern era on the label. One cake had a nice scarf pattern also in crochet.


----------



## nycountrylover2

I do like the shawl and I will see if our Michael's has it in their store here


----------



## Susan Marie

The shawl turned out very pretty.


----------



## riversong200

Love the colors! Nicely done.


----------



## thomsonact

It's really pretty! I love those colors and haven't seen them at "my" Michaels. I'm working on a Caron Cakes capelet now. I love the feel of the yarn! I'm wondering if they use the same yarn in solids or variegated.


----------



## Toddytoo

Very attractive colors shown for your shawl. I am currently knitting one in the 'Faerie' colorway and it is looking nice.


----------



## Katie in Maine

I like it, too! Nice work and pretty colors!


----------



## kittygritty

Very pretty. Sorry you had problems. I knit a shawl with it and not one single knot.


----------



## tweeter

very nice


----------



## ChristmasTree

Pretty shawl. 
I just got a skein using a 50% off coupon. I haven't used this yarn yet but I'm always looking at it. Hope there's no knots in it. The color change and the percentage of wool are what makes this yarn so tempting. If there's knots you may as well buy a few skeins and make your own.


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks for sharing, as I do have that pattern in mind for later on. I am currently knitting a BSJ with Caron Cakes. I like the yarn, but have found one knot so far. I like your shawl....


----------



## luree

Lovely shawl .


----------



## Angelina Camille

Pretty


----------



## Ghijsmom

It turned out well, but I can understand your not wanting to use this yarn again. I hate knots!


----------

